# Wildlife photography



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Thought it'd be interesting to share some of my wildlife pics with you guys, if anyone wants offer any constructive criticism, be my guest i won't take offence.

Virtually all of the pcitures have been taken with a canon 300D and a sigma 150-500mm F5-6.3 ISO lens.

Feel free to post comments on flickr or here.

Flickr: AlexEames' Photostream

Hope you enjoy

Alex


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Brilliant shots. Great wildlife.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great shots.

Loving the Harvest Mice & Bank voles, so cute!!!!

Where were these taken?


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

The pictures are taking in all different places, some animals are captive specimens.

The bank voles and harvest mice are part of my collection. so it was pretty easy to get those pictures


----------



## Zazu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mink!*

I love Mink! Pictures are awesome!

I have the same sigma lens but nikon one, going to trade in my d40 today and probably get a d5000 if I can scrape the money together


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

brilliant pics,ill put some of mine up later.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

ForeverHams said:


> The pictures are taking in all different places, some animals are captive specimens.
> 
> The bank voles and harvest mice are part of my collection. so it was pretty easy to get those pictures


I love them, they are so adorable!!!


----------



## Mog1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh some of those pics are sooooo cute!!!
: victory:


----------

